# Clinton Report?



## stcolympia (Oct 24, 2006)

Anyone willing to report how the Clinton has been the last couple of days?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

I haven't fished Yates but another part of the river, I've seen some big males jumping by logs and I saw one guy hook up yesterday with one but he thought he was bass fishing and didn't want to play the fish out :lol: I think you know how that ended. - Bryon


----------



## i want to catch fish (Apr 17, 2008)

been fishing there alot up by the dam and down river the steel head are starting to move back out
fished by the dam 2 days ago caught about 40 suckers and a 26 in pike
seen a guy catch one right by the dam but most of the fish are starting to move out


----------



## kgibby91 (Mar 7, 2007)

no school tommorrow so im going to hit up yates. ive never even caught steel but hopefully tommorrow will be the first of many. my buddies got some cured spawn is his fridge wish me luck, ill need it.


kgibby


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't think theyr'e slowing, I hooked one today and saw a few others in the water, note I wasn't fishing Yates but a secret spot. - Bryon


----------



## Billm0066 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ive been dying to go at least once. It sucks because ive been so busy. I will even be happy just to get outside and relax. Everytime I drive by the parking lot is full. I was thinking of going later today, but I can only imagine how busy its going to be since it's friday.


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

I seen one clear the dam today. The water is nice and low for them.


----------



## kgibby91 (Mar 7, 2007)

i didnt get lucky this morning only a couple of suckers, no steel hopefully it picks back up.


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

My buddy stopped for a walk at lunch on thursday and saw 4 pods of 3-5 fish on gravel. Got me all excited rushed home got my gear and hit the river to see no fish just emtpy reds. Fished the holes near the reds and wet 0-1. The planters are in and bite everthing and most people I talked to were actually fishing for them. If you care please use barbless hooks, those planters are our future fish and they have a hard enough time going out to see and back


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

mattm said:


> My buddy stopped for a walk at lunch on thursday and saw 4 pods of 3-5 fish on gravel. Got me all excited rushed home got my gear and hit the river to see no fish just emtpy reds. Fished the holes near the reds and wet 0-1. The planters are in and bite everthing and most people I talked to were actually fishing for them. If you care please use barbless hooks, those planters are our future fish and they have a hard enough time going out to see and back


Planters? As in trout?


----------



## Bassmad2 (Jul 1, 2007)

DE82 said:


> Planters? As in trout?


April 9th there were 26,800 one year old steelies planted down on ryan somewhere. Can not say where cause I do not need the grief for it. LOL


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

^ I would hope so.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Bassmad2 said:


> April 9th there were 26,800 one year old steelies planted down on ryan somewhere. Can not say where cause I do not need the grief for it. LOL


:lol: I know where!:16suspect


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I question the intelligence of anyone fishing for planters.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

back2spool said:


> I question the intelligence of anyone fishing for planters.


I've been trout fishing the clinton recently and most of my fish haven't been plants. I see nothing wrong with trout fishing. - Bryon


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

> Ive been trout fishng the clinton recently and most of my fish haven't bee plants. I see nothing wrong with trout fishing/QUOTE]
> Unless you are fishing pain creek illegally or by plants you mean vegetation then you are catching yearling steelhead just planted by the dnr. The clinton does not get a mid april run of 12" rainbows, and there is no way a trout could survive in that water year round. It is not my place to tell anyone what you can and can't do, technically there is nothing illegal about catching smolts. Like I said they have a hard enough time going to the lake and back not being the target species. Me personally I would rather catch one steelhead than 50 of the little guys, but thats me.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

mattm said:


> > Ive been trout fishng the clinton recently and most of my fish haven't bee plants. I see nothing wrong with trout fishing/QUOTE]
> > Unless you are fishing pain creek illegally or by plants you mean vegetation then you are catching yearling steelhead just planted by the dnr. The clinton does not get a mid april run of 12" rainbows, and there is no way a trout could survive in that water year round. It is not my place to tell anyone what you can and can't do, technically there is nothing illegal about catching smolts. Like I said they have a hard enough time going to the lake and back not being the target species. Me personally I would rather catch one steelhead than 50 of the little guys, but thats me.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I am not talking about the incidental catching of a planter steelhead while fishing for other species, I am talking about being there on the day they are shot out of the fish cannon and waiting downstream a little ways...

I understand many of our SE MI trout are plants, but these fish are not put in the river to spend their lives there or be caught. They are put there to grow a little while and come back in 3 years much, much larger. 

I was talking about the people who might catch one or see a bunch and start dropping a worm and catching one after another. . .


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

back2spool said:


> I am not talking about the incidental catching of a planter steelhead while fishing for other species, I am talking about being there on the day they are shot out of the fish cannon and waiting downstream a little ways...
> 
> I understand many of our SE MI trout are plants, but these fish are not put in the river to spend their lives there or be caught. They are put there to grow a little while and come back in 3 years much, much larger.
> 
> I was talking about the people who might catch one or see a bunch and start dropping a worm and catching one after another. . .


Okay, sorry for the misunderstanding, that's my fault. - Bryon


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

My condolences on your grandmother's passing.

Fishing, friends, and for me, running have gotten me through some of the tougher spots in my life...


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

back2spool said:


> My condolences on your grandmother's passing.
> 
> Fishing, friends, and for me, running have gotten me through some of the tougher spots in my life...


Thank you. My best friend Sarah is coming down from Central Michigan this week to spend it with me and my friend Lauren is coming over too. I'm more worried about my family than myself but I thank you for the condolences. - Bryon


----------



## Bassmad2 (Jul 1, 2007)

back2spool said:


> I question the intelligence of anyone fishing for planters.


 
While they were putting them in people were fishing for them. It is a little sad.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Bassmad2 said:


> While they were putting them in people were fishing for them. It is a little sad.


But its their right. Thats why the DNR stocks them--to be caught. If they are legal size when planted, they are legal to keep. If you prefer not to, thats your prerogative.


----------

